# Spacious Enough...?



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Once hedgie proofed do you think this cage ( http://www.ferretnation.net/prevue-hend ... rret-cage/ ) is more spacious than a cage thats simple 5ft by 1.5ft ? ( not sure if thats exactly how big his cage is now but around there.


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks big enough, but i dont really see the point in having a massively tall cage for an animal that isnt compelled to climb lol


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree, I really wouldnt bother with this cage. I know its free and all but its really not a good cage for a hedgie. It needs a lot of work and for what money you put into it to customize it to make it hedgie friendly, you could have put towards a better bigger cage. I give a thumbs down..sorry, just my opinion.


----------

